# Trying A New Hop: Sorachi Ace



## praxis178 (4/3/10)

Ok, so after reading some glowing reports on how GREAT Sorachi Ace is I went and bought 113g (4oz) of it, '09 too, so I can give it a try. What I do know about it is that it's known for the huge lemon/citrus hit it gives to beer. What I haven't found is whether this hit is from late hoping or not, I'd assume late/flame out, so this is one of the things I'd like to clarify. Th other is working out a more Aussie style that would go with this citrus heavy hop.

I'm thinking that for a first go around with it I'll do an American IPA sort of thing (probably bittering with cluster or Chinook), just to get an handle on the beast and work from there. Sound like a plan?


----------



## Nick JD (4/3/10)

http://backyardbrewer.blogspot.com/2009/04...orachi-ace.html


----------



## Ross (4/3/10)

If you want to learn the hop - Use it on its own.
Basic Summer ale recipe is perfect for this.

90% ale malt
10% wheat
Bittered to 35 - 40 Ibu's 
OG 1050
30 gms flame out
30 gms at 15 mins
balance at 80 mins to give the target ibu's.

Cheers Ross


----------



## praxis178 (4/3/10)

Ross said:


> If you want to learn the hop - Use it on its own.
> Basic Summer ale recipe is perfect for this.
> 
> 90% ale malt
> ...


OOOOOh Now that does sound a cracker of a recipe! Sold to the man in the corner!!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## praxis178 (4/3/10)

Thomas J. said:


> OOOOOh Now that does sound a cracker of a recipe! Sold to the man in the corner!!! :icon_chickcheers:



Ok so after a bit of playing around in BeerSmith here is what I came up with along the lines of what Ross suggested.....

View attachment sorachi_bitter.txt


While not as high gravity as his suggestion I think it will still drink well, I'm planning to use the coopers base yeast as I find it to be a near totally neutral yeast so the hops/malt get to do all the talking. Had to postpone the brew day, completely forgot about all the commitments I have this weekend. At this rate I'll barely have time to scratch my butt let alone try to brew beer! <_<


----------



## NickB (4/3/10)

I'd look at something like us-05 at maybe 18c as a neutral yeast. Has always worked
well for me!

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (4/3/10)

NickB said:


> I'd look at something like us-05 at maybe 18c as a neutral yeast. Has always worked
> well for me!
> 
> Cheers


Can do, or I might do two cubes and a double batch to compare the yeasts too. :icon_drunk:


----------



## NickB (4/3/10)

Sounds like a plan 

twice as much beer too 

Cheers!


----------



## bconnery (29/5/11)

Between the Brew Dog single hop Sorachi Ace IPA and the initial fermenter samples of my pale ale I'd definitely say I get a hint of mango in the flavour of this hop. 
Some definite lemon hints around. It's a strange hop overall. I don't get a definite single flavour in the way that you often do with some hops. 

I'd be curious to see if anyone has tried using it with another hop. Riwaka (or whatever DSaaz is called now, I get confused...) is one I'm thinking of...


----------



## donburke (29/5/11)

bconnery said:


> Between the Brew Dog single hop Sorachi Ace IPA and the initial fermenter samples of my pale ale I'd definitely say I get a hint of mango in the flavour of this hop.
> Some definite lemon hints around. It's a strange hop overall. I don't get a definite single flavour in the way that you often do with some hops.
> 
> I'd be curious to see if anyone has tried using it with another hop. Riwaka (or whatever DSaaz is called now, I get confused...) is one I'm thinking of...



the hop blend being sold under the name 'falconers flight' http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4271

is a blend of citra, simcoe, sorachi ace and some other hops http://www.probrewer.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=19667

so i guess someone likes it matched with citra and simcoe,


----------

